# I need a new cute trick



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone want to give me a cute trick and HOW to train it? Ranger's tricks are getting stale and he's perfected them...I don't even have to look at him anymore to get him to do them and he'll do them from 50 ft away too.

He knows: spin, roll over, bang you're dead (even knows how to die a hero's death and a villain's - dont' ask me how he figured it out), back up, beer me, and we've been working on "bow" but it's hard to catch him when he does it on his own and I've tried "down"ing him and keeping his butt up but he doesn't get it. 

I need some ides for easy, cute tricks...our trick training is getting stale! Thanks!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

This trainer has a few other videos showing super clever tricks her dogs have learned


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

bang you're dead (even knows how to die a hero's death and a villain's - dont' ask me how he figured it out) 

We need pictures....how does this look different. Ranger is one smart dog.

We don't have lots of tricks here but Chester will Stop, Drop and Roll. (son is firefighter) really it's a very quick down (something chester has alway done is throw himself into a down) and roll over a couple of times. I guess it's very basic but looks cute when he does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

"Bow" you want to start from the side - slip one hand up on the dog's belly and put the hand with treat between the front legs. Reward as soon as elbows touch the ground. <- Worked for my guy. Don't laugh at me, but I also say "Bow-eee" because I wanted it to sound different from "down". 

Limp is a good one. But remember to transition slowly. 

*Start at the side and reach down and gently support the dog's leg.. Hold treat in front of dog's nose and take a step forward + say "limp". Reward instantly after first step. 

*Wean off the support by lightening your touch on his leg until you start to move it away. You still only reward on the first limp forward. 

*When you aren't supporting the leg anymore, work to get three or four+ limps forward. 

* Slowly transition to in front of your dog. You might have to start from scratch and reward after only one limp. 

* Start building distance between you and dog, etc...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

use targeting and teach him how to close a door


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

LibertyMe - I taught him that last winter and had to stop after he kept locking himself in places. He'd go downstairs, close the door behind him, then was trapped downstairs until I noticed. Luckily, he hadn't learned how to open the fridge yet or else that would have been a disaster. I tried getting him to bring me my shoes but that seemed to only work at 5am when he thought a walk was needed...he got pretty good at chucking the shoes at my face.

Janine - The Hero's Death is when he kind of scooches around on his butt in a little circle while "dying", ie laying down. It's quite dramatic and hilarious. The Villain's Death is a normal bang you're dead...he drops to the ground and rolls over onto his back. He's been doing it lately with his tongue hanging out...still not sure why.

Megora - That's how I tried teaching him "bow". I thought it would be easy since he's always stretching like that himself. The last time I tried to hold up his butt with my arm underneath his belly, he stretched like I wanted but then tooted and I lost it laughing. Now he gets distracted because he thinks it's "playtime" after that incident. I'll try the limping one though, that's cool.

RedDogs - That video was so neat - I don't have any sound on this computer, so not sure if there were instructions or not...stupid lazy work computer with no sound!

Any other ideas?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

janine said:


> bang you're dead (even knows how to die a hero's death and a villain's - dont' ask me how he figured it out)
> 
> We need pictures....how does this look different. Ranger is one smart dog.
> 
> We don't have lots of tricks here but Chester will Stop, Drop and Roll. (son is firefighter) really it's a very quick down (something chester has alway done is throw himself into a down) and roll over a couple of times. I guess it's very basic but looks cute when he does.


 
We're also working on stop drop and roll! My fiance is certified as a fire fighter (but is working as an EMT right now) and his dad is a Lieutenant for the fire department (just got his promotion yesterday!). When I say stop, he (sometimes) stops whatever he's doing and sits down. Drop is the same as down. Roll is, well, him rolling. lol He's not very consistant with it yet.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't see "shake" in your list of tricks! Also, speak, and touch is a fun one. You hold your hand out and say touch, and every time the dog's nose touches your hand, reward. 

I have gotten my dog so she'll jump up in the air to touch my hand, it's fun


----------

